# New 40 Gallon Tank!



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

hey everyone got a new tank today picked up the 40 gallon and filter for $35 i was pretty happy but i was wondering what fish i should put in..im thinking i want a semi-aggressive tank with red tail sharks and or different types of small sharks and was wondering if they could mix with chiclids and what other fish would go well with them? thanks!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, multiple sharks that can fit in a 40 gallon tank will not do good together at all. They are highly aggressive towards eachother. Also, any cichlid that you would want to get would destroy a shark. I think you should get either 1 rainbow or redtail shark(I like rainbow sharks just because they have more color, but get whatever you want), and I'm not exactly sure what you can do if you want a semi-aggressive tank, but for a community tank you can do livebearers, tetras, angels, but no cichlids, sorry


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

you can keep bala sharks with cichlids, but you are limited to 1 in a 40 as they will eventually outgrow that tank, but they don't grow all that fast.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah idk i want some bigger fish in there i have a 20 gallon tank with livebearers so yeah was looking to get bigger fish and would like to know what would go well together


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

If you want bigger fish you should get a bigger tank lol a 40 isn't very big in the scheme of things. Angelfish or African cichlids are two good choices.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

bigger than guppies and mollies haha but okay sounds good just looking for some ideas of what would fit but prob will end up with a community tank with some corys but want to try and get some bigger fish in there


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Sep 5, 2010)

plecos get pretty dang big... Loaches are awesome. I have an african cichlid tank with an electric yellow, aratus, and clown loach. It is 60 gallon though. For some reason the cichlids leave Juggles(clown loach  ) alone. My aratus is really passive for some reason. 

Some people keep electric yellows with large community fish. Not sure if that is good advice though. Cichlids like high PH water and some community fish do not like the high PH.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would not go with bala sharks, they get to be 12-14" long and are a schooling fish. You don't have nearly enough room for that, I don't think many people do. I would also stay away from the common pleco as it gets much too large for your tank. I'm fairly new at this but I think 1 redtail shark would and a school of tiger barbs would fit your requirements and would be fun to watch. Also, the clown loach like to be in schools of 5 or more and reach the 12" mark I believe.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You could go with some yo yo loaches, they are cool. But the ones you suggested get to big for a 40 gallon. Balas get way to big. You could go with a kissing gourami, they get pretty big.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

would a red tailed or rainbow shark work with tiger barbs cuz i always have liked tiger barbs haha


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, the tiger barbs would do good with a red tailed shark, pretty much anything except other sharks would do good with a red tailed shark Most different kinds of gourami's get pretty big, and big enough for a 40 gallon and they're pretty cool too


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

so heres what i think im going to do a red tail shark, tiger barbs, and chery barbs, corys, and a bristle nose pleco if they will get along and or fit


----------

